# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > English Room >  Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?

## dangvanthao

Mình đang là sinh viên năm 3, mình học ngoại thương ra trường tính xin vào ngân hàng nhưng trình độ tiếng anh hiện tại của mình thì tệ quá nhưng lại ko có điều kiện học tại các trung tâm Tiếng Anh vì khóa học của nó ngắn mà mình thì muốn học lâu dài học phí lại cao nữa. Các bác có biết trang nào dạy tiếng anh online chất lượng thì giới thiệu em ạ. Tks các bác nhìu!

----------


## phamthaovnn

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*

Bạn vào trang tienganh123.com nhé, trang này bây giờ đang phát triển rất mạnh, bạn mình có nhiều đứa học online trên này lắm.

----------


## tanphatdoor

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*

Học tiếng Anh cần nhất là chăm chỉ, kiên trì, cứ đốt tiền đi học ở mấy trung tâm đắt tiền mà ko chịu học thì cũng công cốc thôi.

----------


## mathanhcong

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Bạn vào trang tienganh123.com nhé, trang này bây giờ đang phát triển rất mạnh, bạn mình có nhiều đứa học online trên này lắm.


Tối về em test thử xem. Tks bro.

----------


## stevey

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Bạn vào trang tienganh123.com nhé, trang này bây giờ đang phát triển rất mạnh, bạn mình có nhiều đứa học online trên này lắm.


Cảm ơn bạn. Mình đã đăng ký mua thẻ học tiếng anh của trang này từ tuần trước. Từ hôm đó tới nay tối nào mình cũng dành 1h để luyện, mình chủ yếu luyện nghe nói trước tiên. Hi vọng tinh thần học của mình vẫn duy trì đc ở mức này. Luyện 1-2 ngày đầu mình hơi nản vì nghe như vịt nghe sấm, ko nghe đc gì nên nản, nghe đi nghe lại cũng đc đôi từ. Nói chung nghe đc câu nào thấy ham lắm! Thôi thì cứ cố gắng từng ngày vậy.

----------


## nguyenducchung

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Cảm ơn bạn. Mình đã đăng ký mua thẻ học tiếng anh của trang này từ tuần trước. Từ hôm đó tới nay tối nào mình cũng dành 1h để luyện, mình chủ yếu luyện nghe nói trước tiên. Hi vọng tinh thần học của mình vẫn duy trì đc ở mức này. Luyện 1-2 ngày đầu mình hơi nản vì nghe như vịt nghe sấm, ko nghe đc gì nên nản, nghe đi nghe lại cũng đc đôi từ. Nói chung nghe đc câu nào thấy ham lắm! Thôi thì cứ cố gắng từng ngày vậy.


Ngữ pháp của mình cũng được nhưng khoản nghe nói cũng hơi í ẹ :lick: Bạn ráng luyện cho lên trình nhé! Bọn bạn mình bọn nó lập 1 group mở trên facebook luyện ở trang này luôn. Bản thân mình phần vì lười, phần vì bận nên bọn nó rủ luyện cùng mà chưa làm đc.

----------


## sonseo9x5s

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Bạn vào trang tienganh123.com nhé, trang này bây giờ đang phát triển rất mạnh, bạn mình có nhiều đứa học online trên này lắm.


trang này học miễn phí hay mất phí hả bạn, mấy cái trang học miễn phí mình có đăng ký học thử rồi, không ra gì cả.

----------


## luxuryhanoi

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> trang này học miễn phí hay mất phí hả bạn, mấy cái trang học miễn phí mình có đăng ký học thử rồi, không ra gì cả.


Mất phí bác ơi, tiền nào của đấy thôi, em thì chịu ko thể học được với mấy cái trang miễn phí, mà phí cũng rẻ hều à, bác mua 1 thẻ VIP chỉ mất 250k dùng cho cả năm nhưng mà chất lượng thì hơn hẳn, em học được gần nửa năm rồi, level tiếng anh, tiếng em coi như là lên hẳn, khuyên bác chân tình đấy đừng có tiếc mấy trăm ngàn chứ giờ chả có trang tiếng anh miễn phí nào mà cho bác học tử tế đâu.

----------


## trqdzung

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Mất phí bác ơi, tiền nào của đấy thôi, em thì chịu ko thể học được với mấy cái trang miễn phí, mà phí cũng rẻ hều à, bác mua 1 thẻ VIP chỉ mất 250k dùng cho cả năm nhưng mà chất lượng thì hơn hẳn, em học được gần nửa năm rồi, level tiếng anh, tiếng em coi như là lên hẳn, khuyên bác chân tình đấy đừng có tiếc mấy trăm ngàn chứ giờ chả có trang tiếng anh miễn phí nào mà cho bác học tử tế đâu.


250k là chuyện nhỏ, không biết học kết quả có ra gì k thôi. Mà đăng ký mua kiểu gì vậy?

----------


## blogsechia1

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> 250k là chuyện nhỏ, không biết học kết quả có ra gì k thôi. Mà đăng ký mua kiểu gì vậy?


Chất lượng thì mình có thể khẳng định là hơn mấy cái trang mình từng học trước đấy, còn muốn tìm hiểu chi tiết hơn b có thể vào trang này tham khảo thêm nhé http://www.tienganh123.com/

----------


## phamthaovnn

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Cảm ơn bạn. Mình đã đăng ký mua thẻ học tiếng anh của trang này từ tuần trước. Từ hôm đó tới nay tối nào mình cũng dành 1h để luyện, mình chủ yếu luyện nghe nói trước tiên. Hi vọng tinh thần học của mình vẫn duy trì đc ở mức này. Luyện 1-2 ngày đầu mình hơi nản vì nghe như vịt nghe sấm, ko nghe đc gì nên nản, nghe đi nghe lại cũng đc đôi từ. Nói chung nghe đc câu nào thấy ham lắm! Thôi thì cứ cố gắng từng ngày vậy.


gấu e sắp ra trường, phải thi chuẩn đầu ra là tin và TA, e định mua cho gấu 1 thẻ này coi như quà mừng tuổi tết e nó, các bác có ý kiến j k ạ?

----------


## Thinhquang chemi

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> gấu e sắp ra trường, phải thi chuẩn đầu ra là tin và TA, e định mua cho gấu 1 thẻ này coi như quà mừng tuổi tết e nó, các bác có ý kiến j k ạ?


gấu nhà bác này học trường gì đấy? gấu này chắc thuộc dạng chăm chỉ đèn sách đây [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]), chứ gấu nhà e mua cho cân ốc với thùng xúc xích là sướng [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## songdonggun

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> gấu nhà bác này học trường gì đấy? gấu này chắc thuộc dạng chăm chỉ đèn sách đây [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]), chứ gấu nhà e mua cho cân ốc với thùng xúc xích là sướng [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])


gấu nhà em học sp [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG], cũng thuộc hạng hơi chăm chỉ thôi ạ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] mà bác thấy em mua thẻ TA123 làm quà có được k ạ?

----------


## kevinvu1987

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> gấu nhà em học sp [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG], cũng thuộc hạng hơi chăm chỉ thôi ạ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] mà bác thấy em mua thẻ TA123 làm quà có được k ạ?


Được, mua cái này đơn giản, thiết thực, không phải lựa chọn mẫu mã...

----------


## trananh607

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*

Nghe thấy học TA online là e nhảy vào hóng xem học trang nào tốt. :d

----------


## teenhotvip

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Mất phí bác ơi, tiền nào của đấy thôi, em thì chịu ko thể học được với mấy cái trang miễn phí, mà phí cũng rẻ hều à, bác mua 1 thẻ VIP chỉ mất 250k dùng cho cả năm nhưng mà chất lượng thì hơn hẳn, em học được gần nửa năm rồi, level tiếng anh, tiếng em coi như là lên hẳn, khuyên bác chân tình đấy đừng có tiếc mấy trăm ngàn chứ giờ chả có trang tiếng anh miễn phí nào mà cho bác học tử tế đâu.


các trang TA 123 này có hỗ trợ học trực tuyến trên smartphone k cả nhà nhỉ?

----------


## vanthi1991

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> các trang TA 123 này có hỗ trợ học trực tuyến trên smartphone k cả nhà nhỉ?


Có đấy bạn ạ. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]. Bữa nay họ hỗ trợ cả trên smartphone với cả máy tính bảng rồi, bác mua thẻ mà học.

----------


## chevroletsg

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Có đấy bạn ạ. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]. Bữa nay họ hỗ trợ cả trên smartphone với cả máy tính bảng rồi, bác mua thẻ mà học.


Hỗ trợ trên điện thoại từ khi nào mà mình không biết nhỉ? :realmad:

----------


## danlongthanh

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Có đấy bạn ạ. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]. Bữa nay họ hỗ trợ cả trên smartphone với cả máy tính bảng rồi, bác mua thẻ mà học.


Thật hả bạn, thế thì tốt quá vì không phải lúc nào mình cũng ngồi máy tính được. Giờ hỗ trợ trên cả smartphone thế này thì tiện quá rồi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## giasuvietmy

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Hỗ trợ trên điện thoại từ khi nào mà mình không biết nhỉ? :realmad:


Cũng chưa lâu bác ạ, hehe, chịu khó cập nhật thông tin là biết liền mà :d

----------


## bigrat96

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Thật hả bạn, thế thì tốt quá vì không phải lúc nào mình cũng ngồi máy tính được. Giờ hỗ trợ trên cả smartphone thế này thì tiện quá rồi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Ừm, từ nay mọi người có thể học mọi lúc mọi nơi rồi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## crystal150986

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*

Tiếng Anh 123, mình thấy quen quá, không biết đọc hay thấy ở đâu rồi ý nhỉ?

----------


## thu phuong

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Tiếng Anh 123, mình thấy quen quá, không biết đọc hay thấy ở đâu rồi ý nhỉ?


Tiếng Anh 123 là tên gọi của 1 trung tâm dạy tiếng anh nằm tại Phố Vọng-HN, đồng thời nó lấy luôn tên này làm 1 website học TA online bạn nhé.

----------


## newhomes

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Tiếng Anh 123 là tên gọi của 1 trung tâm dạy tiếng anh nằm tại Phố Vọng-HN, đồng thời nó lấy luôn tên này làm 1 website học TA online bạn nhé.


Aaaaaaaaaaaa' mình nhớ ra rồi. Đứa cháu gái mình đang học thêm tại trung tâm này, hôm trước mẹ nó nhờ mình đến đón. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Gìa rồi hay sao mà nhanh quên thế [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## thuongbodo

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Aaaaaaaaaaaa' mình nhớ ra rồi. Đứa cháu gái mình đang học thêm tại trung tâm này, hôm trước mẹ nó nhờ mình đến đón. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Gìa rồi hay sao mà nhanh quên thế [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Cái này gọi là đãng trí bác học :a:

----------


## kidmonter

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Aaaaaaaaaaaa' mình nhớ ra rồi. Đứa cháu gái mình đang học thêm tại trung tâm này, hôm trước mẹ nó nhờ mình đến đón. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Gìa rồi hay sao mà nhanh quên thế [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Mà bác đang học trường gì ý nhỉ?

----------


## aduy1992

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Mà bác đang học trường gì ý nhỉ?


Em học BK năm 3 rồi, bác thì tnao?

----------


## minhtshop

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Em học BK năm 3 rồi, bác thì tnao?


Học FPT, trình độ ngoại ngữ của bác có khá k?

----------


## vipkongtu

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Học FPT, trình độ ngoại ngữ của bác có khá k?


19, kể ra thành tích cũng k đáng nể lắm. TA tạch có mấy kì bọ. Hè này xác định ở lại để học lại TA cho nó chắc ấy mà [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## boylangtu

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> 19, kể ra thành tích cũng k đáng nể lắm. TA tạch có mấy kì bọ. Hè này xác định ở lại để học lại TA cho nó chắc ấy mà [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])


Bác học lại mấy lần rồi, e mới 2 thôi, 19

----------


## kevin_cn08b

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Bác học lại mấy lần rồi, e mới 2 thôi, 19


éo nhớ rõ, 2.3 lần j đấy, đ học nhiều giáo viên quen cả mặt [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## nna19x7

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> éo nhớ rõ, 2.3 lần j đấy, đ học nhiều giáo viên quen cả mặt [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])


thế cưa e nào học giỏi TA vào, chịu khó sang ngoại ngữ chơi, kiếm lấy gấu ôm đồng thời làm luôn "cô giáo" dạy kèm TA cho [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## love2806

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> thế cưa e nào học giỏi TA vào, chịu khó sang ngoại ngữ chơi, kiếm lấy gấu ôm đồng thời làm luôn "cô giáo" dạy kèm TA cho [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])


Thôi lạy hồn, chán khoản gái gú lắm rồi, với em gái gú k thiết, chỉ có game mới cho em cảm xúc thăng hoa [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## Văn Chiến

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Thôi lạy hồn, chán khoản gái gú lắm rồi, với em gái gú k thiết, chỉ có game mới cho em cảm xúc thăng hoa [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


bác chơi những j? có nick nào k dùng trên LOL k? cho e 1 cái [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## ducquan1008

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Thôi lạy hồn, chán khoản gái gú lắm rồi, với em gái gú k thiết, chỉ có game mới cho em cảm xúc thăng hoa [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Mà bác còn nợ môn nhiều k? TA qua chưa? hay là em vs bác mua thẻ trên này học đi

----------


## seodienlanh

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Mà bác còn nợ môn nhiều k? TA qua chưa? hay là em vs bác mua thẻ trên này học đi


Đang định thế, vì nhân thể ngồi máy những lúc chơi game mình tạt vào học lúc, chứ già đời rồi lại đi trung tâm học ngại lắm, học thì chả = ai [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## viponline

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Đang định thế, vì nhân thể ngồi máy những lúc chơi game mình tạt vào học lúc, chứ già đời rồi lại đi trung tâm học ngại lắm, học thì chả = ai [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


kaka, cao kiến, vừa học vừa chơi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## SuperQA

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> kaka, cao kiến, vừa học vừa chơi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Chết cười vs 2 ông này, học thì tạch lên tạch xuống. Giờ bày đặt mua thẻ học mà lại tnay, bó tay. Học TA ng ta phải chăm chỉ mới thành tài đc chứ. Lười nhác như này bảo sao k trượt

----------


## guitarandien

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Chết cười vs 2 ông này, học thì tạch lên tạch xuống. Giờ bày đặt mua thẻ học mà lại tnay, bó tay. Học TA ng ta phải chăm chỉ mới thành tài đc chứ. Lười nhác như này bảo sao k trượt


Chú có muốn nhập hội k a cho slot [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) dky đê

----------


## ykhoapasteur

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Chú có muốn nhập hội k a cho slot [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) dky đê


no.no.no đẳng cấp của a khác các chú nhiều lắm [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## tuannguyenshoes49

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> no.no.no đẳng cấp của a khác các chú nhiều lắm [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])


À ghê, đẳng cấp j hơn thế, game thì chưa chắc vì thích thì hnao ae mình solo, còn nếu chú đang nói đến TA thì a đầu hàng [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## blogsechia1

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> À ghê, đẳng cấp j hơn thế, game thì chưa chắc vì thích thì hnao ae mình solo, còn nếu chú đang nói đến TA thì a đầu hàng [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])


Tiếng Anh đấy, chứ mấy khoản game kia chỉ biết qua qua thôi, chứ nghiện và giỏi mấy khoản đấy thì không.

----------


## blogsieutoc

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Tiếng Anh đấy, chứ mấy khoản game kia chỉ biết qua qua thôi, chứ nghiện và giỏi mấy khoản đấy thì không.


có cách nào giúp bọn này qua đc môn TA k?

----------


## bevoll

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> có cách nào giúp bọn này qua đc môn TA k?


Thế này nhé, 2 bạn mua thẻ TA123 đi, rồi có j mình trao đổi vs nhau trên đấy, vì mình cũng đang dùng 1 thẻ vip trên đấy rồi. Có j thắc mắc thì hỏi mình sẽ giúp. ok

----------


## haphuonghoang

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*

hay hnao chúng mình off đi, làm vụ trà đá nhân trần, ae gặp mặt nhau cái nhỉ?

----------


## jindovn

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> hay hnao chúng mình off đi, làm vụ trà đá nhân trần, ae gặp mặt nhau cái nhỉ?


có gì để sau tết nhá, dạo này bận quá. mà pm sdt đi

----------


## novuhoa326

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*

trang hellochao c ok cũng ok lắm.

----------


## yurycandy

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> trang hellochao c ok cũng ok lắm.


tienganh123 và hellochao là những sự lựa chọn tối ưu cho học tiếng anh online

----------


## boylangtu

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*

Mình thấy học tiếng anh trên youtube cũng hay, có video sẽ đỡ nhàm chán, trực quan hơn

----------


## seoomohtx

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*

Học trực tuyến thấy mọi người học nhiều trên hellechao & tienganh123. Không lẽ mình kết hợp học trên cả 2 trang này [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## hautran200594

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*

Có 1 cách học ta khá thú vị nữa đó là: Xem phim có phụ đề tiếng Anh tối thiểu 3 lần/phim. Ví dụ: lần 1 – tắt hoàn toàn phụ đề, lần 2 – bật phụ đề tiếng Anh, lần 3 – bật phụ đề tiếng Việt. Cái này mình học lỏm được trên báo đấy [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## gahocseo

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*




> Có 1 cách học ta khá thú vị nữa đó là: Xem phim có phụ đề tiếng Anh tối thiểu 3 lần/phim. Ví dụ: lần 1 – tắt hoàn toàn phụ đề, lần 2 – bật phụ đề tiếng Anh, lần 3 – bật phụ đề tiếng Việt. Cái này mình học lỏm được trên báo đấy [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


OH nhỉ, vậy mà mình không nghĩ ra, toàn xem 1 đoạn video ngắn hoặc 1 bài hát có phụ đề... Còn cách học nào khác nữa k b?

----------


## tungcleverfood

*Trả lời: Học Tiếng Anh online chỗ nào tốt và hiệu quả ạ?*

bạn có thể học tiếng anh qua các kenh tin tức như: bbc, voa hoặc cnn, học là vào các website nước ngoài kết bạn với người nước ngoài, mình biết vài website như: italki.com, howdoyou.do

----------


## thuctapseonx01

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## zimmypro88

Mình cũng đang nâng quyết tâm hạ quyết tâm mãi mà vẫn chưa học được. Các bạn chỉ cho mình cách với ạ. Hay là phải đưa sang Anh thả ở đó một thời gian các bác nhỉ

----------

